# Show off your Boer Herd Sires!



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

With the new buck forum it seems like a good time to start a thread showing off those Boer Bucks!

Here is my cuurent herd sire Lucky Dog. He is about 17 months in the pics 






















And this guy i just recently sold but have many daughters of his. Ashs Astroid.















Have some new and up and coming guys but will hold off on them till they are older.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow, he is gorgeous!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I saw on dqpple boer breeders where he was for sale. If he could have fit on a plane I would have got him in a heart beat lol
Your new guy is very handsome! Maybe some of his offspring can be shipped to Cali 
Here's my guys my baby boy gizmo 








Speckled comet aka mister (since I have a girl comet lol)








And my little guy yoshi


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow! Lucky Dog is so cool. Those guys are like beast! Except Gizmo, I mean he is a beast I am sure, lol, but his face looks so sweet in that picture. Well and Little Yoshi has some growing up to do before giving him that adjective.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

To all the pictures above...OOOHHHH MMMYYYY!

There is a new buck forum? Anyone willing to share a link???? Please????


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! Chunky and stunning!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> Wow! Lucky Dog is so cool. Those guys are like beast! Except Gizmo, I mean he is a beast I am sure, lol, but his face looks so sweet in that picture. Well and Little Yoshi has some growing up to do before giving him that adjective.


He is the sweetest guy in the whole world. He's by far my favorite, and well everyone's favorite goat here. Yoshi, I'm not sure if I like him or not lol he looked like a nice guy when I got him just asked copper and even though he has grown a lot if I found something else for sale I liked I would totally replace him lol


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> I saw on dqpple boer breeders where he was for sale. If he could have fit on a plane I would have got him in a heart beat lol
> Your new guy is very handsome! Maybe some of his offspring can be shipped to Cali


Thank you! I just sent one to Oregon using Bob May. Actually he went to California with Bob and then the breeder picked him up from there. It was only $250 to get him from Indiana to Red Bluff California


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I've heard of bob may. I bought a doe from Texas, I was lucky and found someone that needed to come to Cali and get a bull and a horse but the breeder (Orsak boer) had a few does I liked they were putting threw a sale and they said if I got them he would talk to bob may. So it sounds Iike that guy goes all over. Hmmmm do you have a website or fb page I can stalk


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Ok I've heard of bob may. I bought a doe from Texas, I was lucky and found someone that needed to come to Cali and get a bull and a horse but the breeder (Orsak boer) had a few does I liked they were putting threw a sale and they said if I got them he would talk to bob may. So it sounds Iike that guy goes all over. Hmmmm do you have a website or fb page I can stalk


I'm pretty much all on Facebook now. I either post on my personal page Justin Dyjak or the farm page Sandy Ridge Boers. Feel free to friend me and like the farm page


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yeah! I totally found who I'm buying my next sure from if not also does from. My goodness you have totally stunning goats!!! Your goats are what I am dreaming of having one day.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

What a handsome boy Lucky Dog is! Love his spotted coat! You should sooooo nominate him for Pet of the Day! See http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

mariarose said:


> To all the pictures above...OOOHHHH MMMYYYY!
> 
> There is a new buck forum? Anyone willing to share a link???? Please????


It's called "A buck forum--yay!" I don't know how to do links. I can post something on it so it comes back on the list though. ::


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow, what amazing goats everyone!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's the link:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f286/buck-forum-yay-187549/index7.html#post1993931

Catharina, I just copied and pasted it from another tab on my browser.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So jealous of all your "studs"!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Diesel, my 'studmuffin'


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

spidy1 said:


> Diesel, my 'studmuffin'


What a handsome boy, and so solidly black! He could be carved from a chunk of coal! How old is he?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Only 2 years old 250+lbs! He is something isn't he!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He IS something! :-o


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

spidy1 said:


> Only 2 years old 250+lbs! He is something isn't he!


Absolutely! You should soooooo nominate him for Pet of the Day! We rarely have bucks nominated somehow ....

http://PetoftheDay.com/submit


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

These are my two new boys




















Clarence and Bubba  they are both just over a year old Clarence is the short stout boy and Bubba Gump is taller and longer with the fancy beard.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Those are nice looking bucks!!! Here's my two, the traditional is 2 years, and the spotted is 4 months old!!!


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

I just bought my first buck ever! He is a youngster, born this spring. He is looking pretty good for his age I think. He will have about 3 or 4 doe's to breed this fall!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

My boy Woolcreek's Big Bang, aka Sheldon.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

He is 18 months old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's Excaliber aka Cal, answers to Dingbrain.

http://s618.photobucket.com/user/nancyd_01/media/P1010850_zpsaj8snm4q.jpg.html


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

nancy d said:


> ....answers to Dingbrain....


:ROFL:

He sure is handsome!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Nancy, lol Dingbrain!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

My first buck JuneBugz! We have had him about 2wks now and are in love. He is 5 months old so I feel as long as I go into is pen everyday and do something he should be friendly enough to not worry about him hurting anyone. I haven't decided if I will use him as a show buck but if I do he will be worked everyday. I am also getting another one in the beginning of October Zevon. And he will be used as my show buck for sure. The whole buck thing is exciting for me and my mom who is in love with JuneBugz and he is definitely in love with her!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Say Pam, where are yours?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Gracious JuneBugz is adorable - love the heart-shaped spot on his ear!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Karen said:


> Gracious JuneBugz is adorable - love the heart-shaped spot on his ear!


Thank you. Can't wait to get kids from him!He gets his first doe in 3wks.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> Thank you. Can't wait to get kids from him!He gets his first doe in 3wks.


You should so nominate him for Pet of the Day! Sounds like the heart is appropriate, as he's already won your hearts!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Both my dapple bucklings, young bucks but gets the job done quick! 
mostly on hay but do get grain sometimes


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of Hersey when he was younger. I just pulled him out of the does pen and he looks horrible. He needs to gain some weight back.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

RPC said:


>


What a cute "smile" he has! Obvious how he got his name!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Here is my guy little guy Crossfire at 6 months. Not the best pic though.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm gonna do a update picture since I wasn't overly thrilled with Yoshi at first but I'm now very impressed with the way he has bulked up lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He sure has grown


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

update... Diesel out for a walk


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

He is getting so tall! (Don't mind the hay it was after major rain so hay was spread everywhere.)
Update on JuneBugz he has grown so much feeling kinda good and excited about this guy. ️






















Update on Boomer as well. He is getting huge! And it the best little buck ever, walks so nicely on his lead and is always so easy to catch.








Last picture lol
Boomer, Bugz, and George their little wether friend.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, fun! So cute!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are a couple pictures of our new herdsire Rippin' Big Moe. He's only a year and a half old so I'm extremely happy with him.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> View attachment 112430
> 
> View attachment 112431
> 
> ...


I have a wether that is also George!! He gets Georgie Porgie too


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Bree_6293 said:


> I have a wether that is also George!! He gets Georgie Porgie too


I accidentally call him Georgia sometimes.  I have no idea why but it just comes out lol. But most of the time it's Georgie. One of favorite names now because it's such a soft and sweet name.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

GoatNutty what a handsome guy!!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> GoatNutty what a handsome guy!!!!


thank you!:smile:


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

Here is my new purchase. He is around a year old and I have named him Ivan Drago! I stick with the Rocky Theme in my goats! He will be covering 5 does this year.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I saw this feed and thought maybe people had added new herd sires this year as I have. Keep it going?









Here is 2M Boer Goats Ace's All In. Out of the late great 2M Boer Goats Ace in the Hole. 








Teel/ Blue Gainey's Go for 3E. Out of Show Me Boers Triple E.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Is his chest really that wide? Or a trick of how he happens to be standing?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

what about 1/2 Boer?
Dude 1/2 Boer 1/2 Lamancha, the only other buck I have right now, I hope to get 3/4 Boers some time this spring...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mariarose said:


> Is his chest relly that wide? Or a trick of how he happens to be standing?


 That is a natural stance there, even his rear stands wide.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yep, he is that wide naturally.
He is not on a lead, just standing looking at me.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I really love both those bucks. I would bring Dude home in an instant.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is his sire, 2M Boer Goats Ace in the Hole.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

mariarose said:


> I really love both those bucks. I would bring Dude home in an instant.


Thank you. We are really looking forward to this year's kid crop.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Would Ace In The Hole be one of those Market Wether Sires I'm learning about?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

No, he is a fullblood boer. More suited to ABGA style kids.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Ah...wrong again! Sorry!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HRDR 401K WATCH THIS


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

(Sigh) yes, yes I did another one :/ 
Cadillac Jack. His first kids for me are due in 10 days and all I gotta say is they better be stunning or his name will be stew meat lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Very Little Ranch Gadwin Is Crazy Hot, ABGA 99% @ 10 months































Checkered Copper, ABGA Fullblood @ 9 months


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

@ALBoerGoats when is Midnight due


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Jessica84 said:


> (Sigh) yes, yes I did another one :/
> Cadillac Jack. His first kids for me are due in 10 days and all I gotta say is they better be stunning or his name will be stew meat lol


Only 10 days left? Good luck pal


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m not ready! I just got done with the outside of their kidding house yesterday and today I’ll start building the stalls. I was really bad about keeping track of when everyone got bred so I’m crossing my fingers I have a little more time. On a good note we are in the mid to high 60s so if that keeps it up (I’m sure it won’t) I will be ok! 
This will be the first year I won’t have exact due date, I had to go out of town for husbands graduation, that AI class, and then the week for the fair so I’ll be a basket case by the end of it all anyways lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

goat girls said:


> @ALBoerGoats when is Midnight due


Midnight should be due in March


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm not ready! I just got done with the outside of their kidding house yesterday and today I'll start building the stalls. I was really bad about keeping track of when everyone got bred so I'm crossing my fingers I have a little more time. On a good note we are in the mid to high 60s so if that keeps it up (I'm sure it won't) I will be ok!
> This will be the first year I won't have exact due date, I had to go out of town for husbands graduation, that AI class, and then the week for the fair so I'll be a basket case by the end of it all anyways lol


It was -3 this morning when I got up. So screw your mid 60s


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey it’s rough! I just came in to rest after my mini heat stroke while wearing a tank top, yoga pants and flip flops lol 
No your cold is for sure worse! What I hate the most is dropping down 20-30 degrees at night. I’m watching everything like a hawk for pneumonia


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Such handsome dudes, every one! You folks should soooo nominate them for Pet of the Day! Mostly birds and bunnies lately, so getting a caprine nominee or three would be great!


----------



## Heinrich (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Heinrich (Dec 28, 2017)

Zeuss


----------



## Heinrich (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Heinrich (Dec 28, 2017)

Max


----------



## Heinrich (Dec 28, 2017)

Waggie


----------



## Heinrich (Dec 28, 2017)

Heinrich said:


> Waggie


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Zeuss looks just like my Diesel, babysitting all the kids!!!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

They are all just AMAZING! So masculine!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Gosh I love bucks. Why exactly can't I have an all buck farm again? All my oxen are males....


----------

